# Flexeril helpful?



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

Flexeril is apparently a muscle relaxer, anything that relaxes the body should also relax the mind and so help with SA
anyone heard anything about this med?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It's sold as generic cyclobenzaprine. I know my brother took it years ago when he had muscle spasms to go along with back pain. I've never tried it.

I've never heard of it being used as a psych med, nor being used recreationally. Given that it's not a controlled substance, I'll have to assume it doesn't have much, if any, mind altering effect as the DEA really likes to control anything that's effective at calming.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

I use Flexeril occasionally, if I have stiff neck or a backache. Docs hand it out like candy since it isn't controlled. It doesn't exactly "relax" you or work like a benzo, but it will make you feel "out of it" and put you to sleep.
Like Ultra Shy said, I personally haven't heard much about recreatioanl usage, however, if you go to erowid.org and search for Flexeril, you'll find numerous people who report all kids of strange reactions to it and reports of recreational use. IMO, most of these people are reporting placebo effects. 

Sort of OT, but Skelaxin, a similar muscle relaxer, is meant not to give you sedating effects, but it is a controlled substance. I wonder why? 

Soma (another muscle relaxer), on the other hand, is the closest to a benzo that I've come across. I wouldn't recommend going anywhere after using it though. It literally turns your muscles to jelly.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Rindy said:


> Soma (another muscle relaxer), on the other hand, is the closest to a benzo that I've come across. I wouldn't recommend going anywhere after using it though. It literally turns your muscles to jelly.


Soma's active metabolite is meprobamate (Miltown), an old anti-anxiety drug that came along before benzos. This would seem to explain why it should have a calming effect -- your body turns it into an anti-anxiety drug.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Flexeril is related to TCAs and acts on norepinephrine in some way that I don't understand.


----------

